# Opaline groumi is bullying all of my other fish



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 20 gal tank and it is mostly peaceful except for the fact that my one Opaline groumi chases and nips at almost all of my other fish. I have plenty of hiding places. is there nothing else I can do to help with it's aggression?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a male opaline and he was too aggressive in my main tank, I had to give him his own tank, yet my female is perfectly fine in there. It might be a male. 

How do I Sex a Gourami?

I bought mine when it was too young to sex.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,Opalines are super aggressive.I would think of setting him up a bachelor pad or rehome him.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the link dani, using the descriptions, it looks like a female, I purchased it before I knew semi-aggressive fish have varying levels of aggression. what I have now: 3 tiger barbs, 1 anglefish, 3 bala sharks, opaline groumi, 1 plecostomus, and 2 long finned rosy barb tetras(I plan to upgrade to a 60+ gal sometime soon and they all are still really tiny)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say that most of the aggression is because the tank isn't big enough for everyone. The angel, balas, gourami and pleco needs a much bigger tank. So the gourami is fighting for territory. It doesn't matter that they are tiny the tank is still to small even for a short time.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have moved the gourami to a seperate tank and for now the aggression has gone down to the rosy barbs chasing eachother again ;;>.> thanks for the help!


----------

